

YC Founders at Work Interview: Posterous - jl
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/yc-founders-at-work-interview-posterous

======
sk_0919
jl: Is it possible to upload the founders at work series to itunes? I usually
listen to podcasts on my drive to and from work on the iphone...I'd guess
there are others like me

~~~
jl
I'll look into this. Thanks.

------
dmix
It's pronounced pah-ster-ous? I've been saying it wrong for awhile.

~~~
jason_slack
me too, I have always pronounced is: post..ear..ous

~~~
pasbesoin
I've always associated the name with "posterity" (though the post/poster
association is also apparent) and taken that as a cue for pronunciation.

~~~
kineticac
From what I've heard, it started as "preposterous" in terms of it's
preposterously easy to use.

~~~
_pius
I heard it as the effort required to blog was preposterous, pre-Posterous.

